# Dialerbetrug über DSL und TK-Anlage



## Anonymous (3 März 2002)

Als leidgeprüftes Opfer (hohe Telefonkosten) eines 0190*-Autoload Webdialers möchte ich Euch informieren, daß die Verwendung von TDSL in Verbindung mit einer TK-Anlage wie z.B. der Eumex 704 LAN ein hohes Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt. Der Webdialer unterbricht eine bestehende DSL Verbindung und wählt sich für den OTTO-Normal-USER nicht erkennbar über Capi Control der TK- Anlage in die ISDN- Telefonleitung ein. Da der Wählvorgang nicht akustisch wahrgenommen werden kann, wird man im allgemeinen nichts von der blitzschnell umgeschalteten Verbindung bemerken. Ich habe mich  des cleveren Webdialers nur über Format C entledigen können,einen normalen Löschvorgang inclusive des Leeren des Papierkorbs überstand der 0190-Abzocker klaglos.
Fazit:  T-DSL Flatrate schützt Euch nicht vor hohen Telefonkosten sofern ihr euer Modem mit einer TK-Anlage verbindet. Diese Ansicht wurde mir von der Hotline der Telekom bestätigt, nachdem man sich dort stundenlang beraten hatte.


----------



## Xtrmntr (7 März 2002)

d.h. wenn das DSL Modem zwischen PC und ISDN Dose geschaltet ist, oder?
Und: gilt das für jeden Dialer oder hattest du da nur einen besonders cleveren?


----------



## Xtrmntr (7 März 2002)

Ach ja, und wird in diesen Fällen trotzdem eine 019x Nummer angewählt, sodass eine eventuelle Verbindung von einem Warner erkannt werden kann?


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2002)

Entschuldige ich will hier ja nicht als Besserwisser auftreten, aber das kommt mir schon seltsam vor , wenn du sagst du bekommst es nicht mit wenn man sich mit einem DSL einen Dialer einfängt. Allein am Aufbau der Netzverbindung bzw einer Seite im Netz müßte man es schon mitbekommen wie man sich einwählt (DSL oder ISDN). Ganz zu schweigen davon das man an den Dioden der TK Anlage sehen kann wie man surft.
Und nocheines ist es denn wirklich so schwer eines der vielen kleinen Warnprogramme für Dialer runterzuladen und zu installieren, ich glaube nicht und wenn man ganz sicher gehen will dann lässt man von der Telekom auch noch alle 0190-Nummern sperren.
Und noch eines nehmt beim Downloadfenster bitte den Haken raus für das automatische Schliessen des Downloadfesters so seht ihr immer was ihr euch gerade runtergezogen habt und könnt gegebenfalls Gegenmassnahmen unternehmen.
Und an alle W2k User geht nicht als Admin ins Internet sonder richtet euch ein Konto als normaler Benutzer ein dann seit ihr 100% sicher denn dort dürfen keine Installationen vorgenommen werden die das System verändern


----------



## Anonymous (12 März 2002)

*Langsam krieg' ich Angst!!*

Erstmal danke für eure Beiträge die auch mich zu Vorsicht mahnen.
Ich bin eben so ein Nutzer wie ihn Carsten beschrieben hat. DSL-FLATRATE und Eumex 404. Bis gestern hatte ich nie irgendetwas
verdächtiges bemerkt, was auf Dialer schliessen könnte. Doch gestern
schlug mein Norton-Internet-Security ( der Virenscanner ) an, dass es ein File mit der Endung .js ( als Vermutlich ein Java-Skript) in Quarantäne nehmen will. Dies habe ich bestätigt, und seitdem auch nichts mehr vom Programm gelesen. Als ich mir dann heute aufgrund der Sendung bei Plusminus ein Suchprogramm für Dialer runterladen habe ( 0190-Killer) 
und diesen installiert habe, ist folgendes passiert. Er hat sofort die
DFÜ-Verbindung mit DSL als teure 0190 Verbindung erkannt, und 
nachgefragt ob er sie löschen kann. Irgendwie komisch - da ich bei der
DSL-Flat ja gar nicht mit einer Rufnummer einwähle. Es muss ja nur,
damit die DSL Verbindung funktioniert, irgendwas in dem Telefonnummer-Feld stehen. Meistens eben die 0. Wie auch bei mir. Hatte schon jemand so ein ähnliches Phänomen, dass die DSL-Verbindung als teure Verbindung erkannt wird. Wie kann ich die Dialer aufspüren, die sich eben nicht unter den DFÜ-Verbindungen eintragen. 

Schon mal danke für eure Antworten 

Grüsse

Eric


----------



## Heiko (13 März 2002)

Manche Warner erkennen ein "0" im Nummernfeld als teure Verbindung, da manchmal die 0 als Platzhalter von 0190-Dialern verwendet wird.


----------



## Devilfrank (13 März 2002)

Hi "Entchen" auch für diese Varianten gibts schon Lösungen, um diese "Sicherheit" auszutricksen. Dioden an der TK? Wie willst du unterscheiden ob die Verbindung über DSL o. ISDN läuft, wenn die TK über USB angeschlossen ist und in beiden Fällen als Router fungiert? Die Netzgeschwindigkeit? Na ja, manchmal kommt einem DSL auch nicht viel schneller vor als ISDN.  Zeigen die Warnprogramme den direkten Zugriff über das Capi-Control an? Ich denke eher nicht. 0190-er gesperrt und dann über 0118x/0193x verbunden, das passt scho. Das Downloadfenster immer sichtbar? Keine grosse Sache den IE zu veranlassen einen eigenen weiteren Browserprozess starten zu lassen, der den Bildschirm füllt und der mit dem Installationsassistenten von Windows verknüpft ist, so dass du von diesem Vorgang nix mitbekommst, wenn du nicht zufällig (!) den Taskmanager aufrufst. Und das es mitlerweile auch Installationsroutinen gibt, die unter W2k sich trotzdem ins Rootsystem eintragen ist ja wohl auch kein Geheimnis mehr. 
Immerhin schaffst du mit diesem Set sicherlich, die Scriptkiddies fernzuhalten. Was ich damit sagen will ist: Es gibt keine ultimative Sicherheit. Nur die eigene Wachsamkeit beim Surfen im Netz!


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2002)

Ich weiß nict wie ihr euch das vorstellt, denn ich habe auch eine besagte Eumex 704 PC LAN und mir ist es auch passiert, das sich ein Dialer eingewählt hat. Da meine Anlage im Keller, also drei Stockwerke unter mir installiert ist, kann ich das garnicht an den Dioden der Anlage erkennen und zweitens hat sich der Dialer zusätzlich zu miener DSL Verbindung geöffnet und diese nicht erst unterbrochen. Die Anwahl ging so schnell, dass ich noch nicht einmal das Netzwerkkabel noch abziehen könnte. Ich wußte überhaupt nicht, dass dies überhaupt möglich ist, telefonieren über mein Netzwerkabel und gleichzeitig mit DSL im Internet sein. Der Dialer hat sich mir übrigens als kostenfreies update für den Microsoft Internet Explorer vorgestellt. Nun noch ein Tip: Wenn ihr den Computer nicht zum Telefonieren braucht, dann deaktiviert einfach das ISDN Modem in der Systemsteuerung, denn wo kein Modem, da keine Dialereinwahl!!!


----------



## Anonymous (13 März 2002)

Hi Devil

All deine Bedenken kenne ich nur nenn mir mal einen Dialer der das alles in sich vereint. Muss ja ein wahres Prachtstück sein.  :lol: 

Mit dem anderen geb ich dir natürlich recht, das nur die Selbstkontrolle der beste Schutz ist.


----------



## Anonymous (14 März 2002)

Hi, Onkel Dagobert,
ja es gibt ihn, den transzendental-meditativen-aboriginee-Dalai-Carlos-Bill-Ron-Dialer. Er sollte aber eigentlich erst auf der Cebit bekannt gemacht werden. Dass dies nun hier an dieser Stelle geschehen ist, ist ein irreversibler Fauxpass und das wird Folgen haben...
MfG Microschrott Germany


----------



## Devilfrank (14 März 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Devil
> 
> All deine Bedenken kenne ich nur nenn mir mal einen Dialer der das alles in sich vereint. Muss ja ein wahres Prachtstück sein.  :lol:
> 
> Mit dem anderen geb ich dir natürlich recht, das nur die Selbstkontrolle der beste Schutz ist.



Hi Dag, 
Dialer, die sich direkt über den Capitreiber verbinden gibts schon (hier auch schon davor gewarnt). Die Story mit dem Browser? Da hab ich schon vor Wochen hier im Forum berichtet. Das beides jetzt zusammenzustricken ist wohl nicht der Hit...


----------



## Anonymous (16 März 2002)

*Dialer bei DSL*

Hallo,

ich besitzte auch die Eumex 704 Lan. Aber sie läuft ohne jegliche Software. Kein CapiControl nichts. Ich hab nur das DSL Modem, das Netzgerät  und die 2 Pc´s eingesteckt. ISDN ist nicht an der Anlage angeschlossen. Wie kann ich einen Dialer bekommen obwohl doch die Eumex die Verbindung zum Internet macht und dort sind doch die Zugangsdaten gespeichert. Und über die wird die verbindung hergestellt.  Ist das möglich ??? Kann der Dialer die Zugangsdaten verändern oder ich wähle mich anders ein und merke es nicht ???

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2002)

Hi
Mal ne generelle Frage: Meine Telefonanlage ist die X120 der Telekom. Fürs Netz das DSLmodem eben der Firma. In der Systemsteuerung KEIN Modem im klassischen Sinn eingetragen. Nur DFÜ ist aktiv für die Einwahl in DSL.  Kann ich mir trotzdem einen Dialer einfangen und kann der sich über das DSLmodem einwählen? Wie gesagt, die ISDN-Karte in der Telefonanlage ist NICHT eingerichtet.
Danke für Eure Antworten.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2002)

@Gast 

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil   Siehe das zweite InfoPosting "Dialergefahr bei DSL/Kabelmodem/Powerline/Satellit"
 von Heiko , da wird´s  genau erklärt !!


----------



## Anonymous (10 Mai 2002)

@ Gast
Danke für den Tipp. Alle Fragen meinerseits sind geklärt.  

cu
thecrack


----------

